# 4.15LB CERAMIC PROCESSORS



## necromancer (Mar 26, 2014)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281291781372&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CA:1120

4.15LB 1.88KG LOT OF CERAMIC PROCESSORS FOR GOLD RECOVERY, 


Current bid:US $36.00
Approximately C $40.24 [ 5 bids ]
Shipping: US $28.00

just seen this one, no this is not my auction. ends in 5 hours


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2014)

There's an awfully high percentage of low yield chips there.


----------



## canedane (Mar 26, 2014)

spaceships said:


> There's an awfully high percentage of low yield chips there.


Sorry Spaceship but i disagree, this is a serious batch, no crap at all.
100 dollers is okey , but not more.
Henrik


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Henrik I don't mind being disagreed with at all mate 8) 

However allow me to return the sentiment because 32 of those 82 processors alone are AMD K6.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 26, 2014)

i am not bidding, i just thought by posting it the real value would surface.

including shipping i would pay 80 bucks


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2014)

If I was trading these I would get $155.6 at today's prices. 

It's got some value but I wouldn't got so far as to say it was an awesome batch for refining.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 26, 2014)

i was looking at the profitability, gold in the pocket is better then money in the bank
gold prices are going to go back up again !!

my $0.02


----------



## nickvc (Mar 26, 2014)

necromancer said:


> i was looking at the profitability, gold in the pocket is better then money in the bank
> gold prices are going to go back up again !!
> 
> my $0.02




I have to say that's like betting on the horses, if your sure buy if not leave it, I only buy to trade and if the trade is good you can sell some to recover the outlay and keep some if you want 8)


----------



## justme2 (Mar 26, 2014)

0n ebay I'm guessing north of 150.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 27, 2014)

sold

US $228.34 + 28 bucks shipping LOL

only a 150 dollar loss


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2014)

Crikey I have over 300 pounds of mixed ceramics arriving next week. Maybe I need to stop selling to refineries and start selling these batches on the 'bay....

That's way over what it was worth- it's crazy don't you think lads? 

Jon


----------



## necromancer (Mar 27, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Crikey I have over 300 pounds of mixed ceramics arriving next week. Maybe I need to stop selling to refineries and start selling these batches on the 'bay....
> 
> That's way over what it was worth- it's crazy don't you think lads?
> 
> Jon



110%


----------

